# Are these nettle stings?!



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yesterday, we Fred for a long walk along a lake. We saw her run through many nettles and she seemed unaffected. When arriving home her groins and armpits seemed a little red but I didn’t see anything.

She just arrived from doggy daycare and I just noticed tiny blisters all over her groins and armpits. Her ears, paws and belly seem fine, but she has a bit more hair on those areas.

She doesn’t seem to bothered. I’ve gently rubbed Vetramil the affected area.

Are these nettle stings? Has anyone had it before?









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I’ve never seen them make pus filled bumps like that. It’s normally just a little red bumps.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

texasred said:


> I’ve never seen them make pus filled bumps like that. It’s normally just a little red bumps.


Me neither tbh, I’m now thinking it might be common hogweed. The vetramil (honey ointment) seems to work very well, her blisters have been reduced quite a lot within hours.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Definitely some kind of dermatitis. Hogweed absolutely can be a culprit, good thing the underside doesn't get much sun as it causes photosensitivity as well. Perhaps those areas reacted more due to the rubbing/stretching nature of those regions. The product that you are using looks interesting, I'm going to see about getting a tube of their ointment.

The photos were tagged as sensitive for under 18 years old of age. I was nervous as to what I was about to see, I guess dog bellies are not appropriate for minors? lol


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i had similar ones with both of them as puppies, sitting /laying on fire ant nests was the cause in our case. for us silver colloidal spray every 4 hours took it down within 24 hours.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dan_A said:


> Definitely some kind of dermatitis. Hogweed absolutely can be a culprit, good thing the underside doesn't get much sun as it causes photosensitivity as well. Perhaps those areas reacted more due to the rubbing/stretching nature of those regions. The product that you are using looks interesting, I'm going to see about getting a tube of their ointment.
> 
> The photos were tagged as sensitive for under 18 years old of age. I was nervous as to what I was about to see, I guess dog bellies are not appropriate for minors? lol


Haha I know, I think it just detects bare skin 🤣
I always take a first aid kit with me, and I cover wounds with vetramil as well as skin irritation. It’s really great stuff, it often sold out here in petstores.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Frida010 I also do the same when I'm out and about in nature with Ellie. I carry a small backpack with assorted items including first aid. Being prepared is something that has stuck with me from my participation in Boy Scouts. Most people look at me funny as to being somewhat paranoid, but I think they just prefer to use hope and good wishes as their method of emergency care. 

I was able to find a supplier in the US for Vetramil, oddly enough it is a pigeon supply company. I guess the pigeon community has found value in the product here in the US before the dog and cat people! Have to keep those pigeons healthy! My breeder/hunt trainer uses trained homing pigeons as part of the training process.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Glad to report all blisters where gone this morning.




Dan_A said:


> @Frida010 I also do the same when I'm out and about in nature with Ellie. I carry a small backpack with assorted items including first aid. Being prepared is something that has stuck with me from my participation in Boy Scouts. Most people look at me funny as to being somewhat paranoid, but I think they just prefer to use hope and good wishes as their method of emergency care.
> 
> I was able to find a supplier in the US for Vetramil, oddly enough it is a pigeon supply company. I guess the pigeon community has found value in the product here in the US before the dog and cat people! Have to keep those pigeons healthy! My breeder/hunt trainer uses trained homing pigeons as part of the training process.


A lot of US products mentioned on this forum are hard to get for me as well, strange how much difference we have in products we prefer. Glad you found it! I used to buy it for my horse, it did wonders in healing cuts and wounds. This is one product I really recommend. 

I starters carrying a first aid kit after Fred’s leg was caught in barbed wire. Her cut wasn’t too deep but I realized it could’ve been much worse. I even carry a small muzzle in the kit, because when she is hurt she can get a little mouthy.


----------

